# How many guitarists actually use locking trems in any meaningful way?



## cemges (Mar 6, 2016)

I have problem understanding why so many guitars have locking trems, and why people like them so much because I honestly can't see them being used in any meaningful use %99 of the time. Some just use them for simple tricks for one or two notes in entire songs, a divebomb or two etc. Some people just have it sitting it on their guitars for no reason. And they are either expensive, or cheap and crappy, destroy tuning stability and kill some of the tone as well. 

So I actually want to see how many guitarists out there who actually incorporate it into their technique in a meaningful way, musically, and in a way simple bend wouldn't cut it. 

I think Steve Vai would be a good exemple of heavy trem users even though I'd argue his use of it is not always that meaningful, literally using it so make hoarse sounds. 

I also found this on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO4vn4pJWa4 

Which I think makes a good use of it, making the guitar sound almost like fretless. 

I actually tried to put van halen here but I actually can't find a situtation where his trem use is actually necessary. 

And for fun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLOy0mxI4wE

Who do you think makes good use of it? Please with video exemples


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 6, 2016)

Not to be a prick, but I can't name a single guitarist that can nail every single thing you can do with a guitar.
But playing is express yourself, the more vocabulary (phrases), the more clarity in the sound, the more fingers you can use, the more gadgets you have, the better you can express.
Of all the tricks you can do with a trem, the one I like more is using the bar when sliding between notes, really love that sound.
But I see you're talking about locking trem, well, I would never touch a trem that is non locking.


----------



## cemges (Mar 6, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Not to be a prick, but I can't name a single guitarist that can nail every single thing you can do with a guitar.
> But playing is express yourself, the more vocabulary (phrases), the more clarity in the sound, the more fingers you can use, the more gadgets you have, the better you can express.
> Of all the tricks you can do with a trem, the one I like more is using the bar when sliding between notes, really love that sound.
> But I see you're talking about locking trem, well, I would never touch a trem that is non locking.



Floating / locking doesn't matter. Normal trems are just more limited in functionality that's why I said it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 6, 2016)

Alex Lifeson from Rush uses his trem quite tastefully in a lot of his work.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 6, 2016)

Satriani and Vai are the two that spring immediately to mind.

If you think about some of Vai's earlier work, especially 'The Attitude Song' the need for a locking trem becomes very apparent.

Similarly, try to play some of the songs on Satriani's Surfing album especially the title track, and keep in tune after that


----------



## Winspear (Mar 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afPuZGACWn0 1:35
Yeah 
Not much of the song, no. But I guess the same could be said about many features. E.g 24 frets


----------



## GraemeH (Mar 6, 2016)

Every guitarist who uses a locking trem and doesn't go out of tune from it is using the locking functionality of it to its fullest. Since that's the point of the locking.

You use nonsense words like "meaningful" and "necessary". These terms don't apply to music, or art in general. Seven billion people in the world would give seven billion different answers to what is "meaningful" and "necessary".


----------



## cemges (Mar 6, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Every guitarist who uses a locking trem and doesn't go out of tune from it is using the locking functionality of it to its fullest. Since that's the point of the locking.
> 
> You use nonsense words like "meaningful" and "necessary". These terms don't apply to music, or art in general. Seven billion people in the world would give seven billion different answers to what is "meaningful" and "necessary".



Well at least I can give exemple to unnecessary, when you can play the same not with a simple bend, you do not technically need a trem to play the same thing.


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry, as someone who's a proud owner of 2 Floyd Rose loaded guitar i'm not going to take this argument seriously when there are plenty of guitarists who have done great stuffs with a tremelo, and here you are pretending that locking trems aren't "meaningful. They are just "cheap and crappy", "destroy tuning stability" (wtf, locking is the main feature of the damn thing) and "kill some of the notes". 

If locking trems are what you said, then there's no reason for its popularity, right? Right? I mean thousands and millions of guitarists who uses it must be just some marketing numbers, right?


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2016)

cemges said:


> Well at least I can give exemple to unnecessary, when you can play the same not with a simple bend, you do not technically need a trem to play the same thing.



this is ridiculous man. are you just trolling?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 6, 2016)

Maybe the correct answer to this thread is "git gud".
A lot of things seems unnecessary when you don't have them or aren't good with them.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 6, 2016)

Vai, Satch, Beck, pseudo slide and pedal steel, there are tons of uses for a trem. Why don't _you_ try bending an entire chord or some open notes?

No locking tremolo systems on my guitar. I've had one before and it was always a PITA. I have strats and superstrats that have the vintage Fender system and a Wilkinson trem. I do fine with these. They take plenty of abuse and hold up well when maintained. They dive and they flutter, but im getting really good with using pitch shifting effects with expression pedals so those might take a back seat.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2016)

Man, I can think of LOTS of guitarists that use the trem well. And I think the vast majority of people don't use a trem in lieu of a bend. They use it as the opposite of a bend. Not sure why you think one or two uses per song isn't enough, though. I might ask you why you use the 10th fret, since you have a couple of songs where you don't even use it at all. Gotcha there, didn't I?!! LOLOLOLOL But in all seriousness, this sounds like people getting pissed at 8 string players that don't play the 8th string every 5 seconds in a song. Really, if you used a Floyd a dozen times in every song, I'd probably slap you. That would be just downright irritating. Like a someone who just learned a new expression and won't shut up about trying to work it into every conversation.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 6, 2016)

So many things wrong with this you sound like an elitist d*ck.

"Why when a bend will suffice?" Because someone may feel more confident using the trem. You talk as if they shouldn't be used because someone should have good bending technique. No one has to have anything it's music you can do what you want.

Simple tricks and divebombs are fun and give a new sound. You sound boring. do you sit there and go "Ugh" Every time you hear a divebomb?

You've also answered your own question that guy using the trem to bend to pitch. Steve Vai does similar stuff in Whispering a Player - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68AoHJd84aQ

Bottom line stop being a d*ck. If someone wants a trem don't stand their going "Just bend" Some people like trems. End of.


----------



## Hogie34 (Mar 6, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Maybe the correct answer to this thread is "git gud".
> A lot of things seems unnecessary when you don't have them or aren't good with them.



...for the win


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Mar 6, 2016)

All of my guitars have a locking tremolo system. 

I love the fact that they never go out of tune. Plus they feel good on my right hand when palm muting. I've gotten so accustomed to having it I can't imagine buying a guitar without one.

I don't actually use the tremolo bar 99% of the time. 

One technique I use the trem for all the time though is diving on the lowest string by bending on the second lowest string without fretting or picking it.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 7, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> But playing is express yourself, the more vocabulary (phrases), the more clarity in the sound, the more fingers you can use, the more gadgets you have, the better you can express.


Agreed, I never like to limit myself so the more I have to play with the better. 


OmegaSlayer said:


> Maybe the correct answer to this thread is "git gud".
> A lot of things seems unnecessary when you don't have them or aren't good with them.


This too, I have a floyd but I ain't no Vai... frustrates me and makes me question if I'd buy another guitar with one, then again I don't want to limit myself.


Alex Kenivel said:


> Why don't _you_ try bending an entire chord or some open notes?


Definitely one of the reasons anyone would _need_ a tremolo bar! I love getting aggressive and bending 2-3 strings but coudn't imagine doing more. And especially when the positions become awkward, it'll be extremely useful to have a tremolo right at your side


Hollowway said:


> Like a someone who just learned a new expression and won't shut up about trying to work it into every conversation.


Freakin' gold! Love when people refer music to a conversation or language, you should listen to Benny Greb describe drumming as a language - amazing 

As for the rest of the comments/original post, I feel the typical "they don't make enough use of ____" vibe that will always end in "it doesn't matter because music". Same crap happened and is still happening with eight strings, same with tremolos. In my opinion, if a musician is using it they're using it. That being said, I've seen many friends/musicians with tremolos that hardly use em' or don't at all. A lot of the times they have it locked or blocked because they're tired of retuning and are just trying to jam. It's whatever to me, I have a floyd and a strat and rarely use either, and even if I did I wouldn't call someone else out on it.


----------



## Lemons (Mar 7, 2016)

Aaron Marshall, that is all.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 7, 2016)

I also have locking trems on most of my guitars for the same reasons that are pretty much already mentioned:

Tuning stability: stays in tune better than hardtails
Sound / tone: I like the way it affects the tone, and I prefer that sound to the hardtail guitars I have tried.
Downbending: I would like to see you do a downwards bend on a hardtail (bending the neck does not count).
A different vibrato: With it I can do vibrato around the target note (both up and down in picth from the note) instead of only up from the target note.
Vibrato of chords: also works great on octaves
Looks: I think it looks super cool

On people using it heavily in their playing, I really like the way Shawn Lane used it:



Subtle stuff, but makes a huge difference in his playing.

Having listed all of the fantastic benefits I could ask:
Why don't all guitars come with locking tremolos, as it is clearly superior to hardtails (except if you change tuning all the time).

The ignorant answer would probably be something like: Because many guitars are unambitious folks that only wanna do some primitive chugga chugga riffing and don't have the brain power to venture into the wonderes land of lead guitar playing, where lead guitar includes but are not limited to shredding (as per the Shawn lane video).


----------



## Drew (Mar 7, 2016)

cemges said:


> Some people just have it sitting it on their guitars for no reason. And they are either expensive, or cheap and crappy, destroy tuning stability and kill some of the tone as well.



This is SO subjective, and/or not really uniquely applicable to floating bridges. 

1) 99% of _anything_ can be described as either "expensive, or cheap and crappy." Heck, you could say the same about fixed bridges. 
2) With a poor setup, maybe. My experience has been my guitars with locking trems generally hold tuning stability than either vinage trem or fixed bridge guitars I own.
3) Tone is subjective. Floating bridges sound slightly _different_ from fixed bridges, sure. Thing is, I generally prefer how they sound, especially for lead work. 

Most of my guitars have double locking trems, and "good" ones (I have a couple OFRs, a Gotoh-licensed OFR, and a pair of Ibanez Edge/LoPro guitars, all of which are excellent). I don't use the bridge a ton while playing, but I like having the option, either to toss a bit of subtle vibrato on a chord or a wider vibrato on a sustained note, or to dip in or out of a note, or do a Satch-style harmonic scream. I don't use it every song, but I'd never _not_ want the option.


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 7, 2016)

Drew said:


> This is SO subjective, and/or not really uniquely applicable to floating bridges.
> 
> 1) 99% of _anything_ can be described as either "expensive, or cheap and crappy."


----------



## Spectre 1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Gary Moore used a Floyd/EMG combo, so unnecessary and meaningless!


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh, great: Another thread showcasing a guitarist's inclination to publicly elevate himself through disparaging an entire demographic of players, rather than through a personal achievement. Don't the "no soul" guys on YouTube already have that market cornered?

As has been pointed out, OP likely has at least one knob, some higher frets, and even strings that he doesn't use enough to justify including on his instrument. Even worse, he may own more guitars than he can play at a given time.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, EVH's trem use isn't worthy of a locking unit and unnessesary. 

Yeah, ok.

The effort you put into trying to include him in the list of worthy users is much appreciated though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 8, 2016)

Unapologetic whammy bar abuser here. 

Any bar technique, be vibrato, chordal wobble, dips, reverse dips, melodic slurs with notes, chords, harmonics and feedback, divebombs, screaming squeals, flutters, as far as I'm concerned, it's all meaningful when used by the intention of the player in their music. 

The only time locking trems are used meaninglessly is when they're blocked. 

I use locking trems predominantly but even my non locking trems are setup so they stay in tune no matter the abuse I give.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## EcoliUVA (Mar 8, 2016)

Just wanted to offer that trems play and feel different from hardtails, regardless of bar use. They have a bit more give for both picking and bending, which I prefer. I dabble with using the bar, and like having the option, but mostly just prefer the feel.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 8, 2016)

Just because of this, I want to start a gimmick band. I'll have a 9 String guitar, but I'll only play two different frets and one open string for every song, and I'll do it all with an eBow, but I'll just use the eBow like a giant pick. The bass player will play everything in unison with me ("why is a bass player necessary when he just plays in unison?!"), and I'll get a drummer with a ten piece set and zilbels and gongs and whirlybirds and have him only ever use bass drum snare drum and hihats. Everyone will talk about us because they hate us, but we'll be more popular than your band, despite lack of any musical meaningfulness as you put it.


----------



## vividox (Mar 8, 2016)

I am of the polar opposite mind as the OP. I can't believe how many guitarists play guitars _without_ a trem on them. I'll check out a bunch of pictures of Mayones guitars, for example, and it's kind of shocking to me that only about 10% of them have trems on them.

I certainly don't use the trem 100% of the time or even in 100% of the songs I write. But that's not really the point. I have the ABILITY to play trem. Just like a wah pedal gives you the ability to wah or a [insert effect here] gives you the ability to [insert effect here].

I can not even imagine buying an electric guitar without a locking trem on it. It is something I simply would not ever consider doing. I've played friends' hard tails before and I constantly find myself grabbing at a trem bar that isn't there. It really bothers me if I don't have one.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 10, 2016)

The reverse divebomb going into the 1st chorus of DragonForce's Body Breakdown still gives me chills in my spine every time I hear it and that album came out a decade ago. 

It is pretty rare that I hear Trem use and think, "Man...that was so totally unnecessary. This song would have been so much better without it."


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 10, 2016)

FWIW... who needs a trem... at 2:40.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 12, 2016)

I think using a trem will always be divisive, but in answer to the OP's question directly I think obviously Vai, as has been be noted many times, is pretty pioneering, as is EvH, but I terms of what I think would be the BEST use of a locking trem I'd say Kirk Hammett has to be up there. The solo in The Thing That Should Not Be is, for my , one of the thematically best uses of a tremolo in music. It is the perfect solo for the song and could not be otherwise recreated without the hardware. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Varland (Mar 15, 2016)

I suspect the OP didn't realize the passion that people have for the tools they use.

Nonetheless I think it's a mistake to be reductive about anything as subjective as music and musical taste. Many of you have already cited things that a double locking trem can do that a hardtail can't, and I appreciate that. 

I actually happen to be on the other side of the fence. My first guitar was an RG220B and I came to hate the FR. I didn't want to deal with changing strings, but found myself snapping the E regularly while working bends. I found the tremolo itself something I rarely used in spite of the fact that Vai and Satch were my inspiration to get the instrument. 

So I stick with hardtail, string-through now (none of the TOM stuff). It's my preference. No one can tell me it's wrong, or that I'm limiting myself, because it suits how I want to play the instrument.

Also, I resent that the OP tried to denigrate Vai for making his guitar sound like a horse. I've not heard of anyone else having done it before and whether or not it's a gimmick is subjective. This just seems to be a shallow attack on floating trems and their user-base.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 15, 2016)

vividox said:


> I certainly don't use the trem 100% of the time or even in 100% of the songs I write. But that's not really the point. I have the ABILITY to play trem. Just like a wah pedal gives you the ability to wah or a [insert effect here] gives you the ability to [insert effect here].



While I generally love to follow the "better to have and not use, than to need and not have" rule, locking trems also rob the ability to swap tunings/string gauges, so the trade off isn't worth it in most cases. I have a couple guitars in my most frequently used tunings that have them, but they're not my main guitars because I do tune back and forth relatively frequently.

I think they have use, but people just abuse them. Doing ambient tracks with a trem is always super spiffy, but fluttering, lifting, and dive bombing just sounds cheesy 99% of the time. I mostly use them to warble open notes/chords with my palm.


----------



## vividox (Mar 15, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4550869 said:


> While I generally love to follow the "better to have and not use, than to need and not have" rule, locking trems also rob the ability to swap tunings/string gauges, so the trade off isn't worth it in most cases. I have a couple guitars in my most frequently used tunings that have them, but they're not my main guitars because I do tune back and forth relatively frequently.


Yeah, valid criticisms. I always play 10-gauge strings in standard tuning, and a big part of that is not wanting to deal with setting up my guitar every time I change gauge / tuning. There is always the "buy another guitar, keep it in a different tuning" option, but that's obviously not for everyone.


----------



## Berserker (Mar 17, 2016)

I love the way Dimebag used to use his Floyd, and I've been trying to emulate it without success for months... one day.


----------



## Drew (Mar 21, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW... who needs a trem... at 2:40.



Paul Gilbert is a cyborg sent from the future to make me burn all my guitars, and as such shouldn't count in this discussion.


----------



## cemges (Mar 23, 2016)

Just to make my stance clear I don't try to argue that floating trems are useless, I just say that most people just under use it, or use it for simple things. I wanted to see better, different uses of it, things you don't usually see. I have yet to see someone offer unusual like the first video I shared. Though I appreciate the posted videos.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't use them, but having played in a few cover bands, i definitely come across times where i'm thinking "I need a floating trem for this part".


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2016)

cemges said:


> Just to make my stance clear I don't try to argue that floating trems are useless, I just say that most people just under use it, or use it for simple things. I wanted to see better, different uses of it, things you don't usually see. I have yet to see someone offer unusual like the first video I shared. Though I appreciate the posted videos.



Cool. Then why don't YOU look for "better, different uses of it" and try to lead by example, rather than saying you don't think other peoples' uses are "meaningful"? You'll make a whole bunch more friends that way.


----------



## cemges (Mar 23, 2016)

Drew said:


> Cool. Then why don't YOU look for "better, different uses of it" and try to lead by example, rather than saying you don't think other peoples' uses are "meaningful"? You'll make a whole bunch more friends that way.





I did just that in the OP. Your turn


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 23, 2016)

^You do realize that he's asking for you to prove that you are capable of "better, different uses" of floating trems rather than just ridicule and put down other's use because somehow they are not up to your standard. You just merely use other people's playing as some sort of "here's things that up to your standard". And even then, you put down Steve Vai of all people with this line: "I think Steve Vai would be a good exemple of heavy trem users even though I'd argue his use of it is not always that meaningful, literally using it so make hoarse sounds."

You sir, are a twat. And your OP is also twatastic too.


----------



## cemges (Mar 24, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> ^You do realize that he's asking for you to prove that you are capable of "better, different uses" of floating trems rather than just ridicule and put down other's use because somehow they are not up to your standard. You just merely use other people's playing as some sort of "here's things that up to your standard". And even then, you put down Steve Vai of all people with this line: "I think Steve Vai would be a good exemple of heavy trem users even though I'd argue his use of it is not always that meaningful, literally using it so make hoarse sounds."
> 
> You sir, are a twat. And your OP is also twatastic too.



If you don't have anything meaningful to add to discussion then don't come here to insult me. I won't change my opinion or stop stating it just because you don't agree.


----------



## Drew (Mar 24, 2016)

cemges said:


> I did just that in the OP. Your turn



No, I don't think you understood me.  

If you don't think people use trems to the fullest extent of their ability, then to me, that doesn't sound like an opportunity to complain about other guitarists. If I were you, I would see that as an _opportunity_ to work on your own trem work to differentiate yourself from other guitarists. Are you doing that? What kind of new and different stuff have you been working on? Do you have any videos of what you consider "meaningful" use of the trem that you've done? 

I think you'll get a lot more attention here if you post really cool examples of things you do with the trem, rather than saying "none of you guys need your trem." 

For me, I don't do a ton with mine, but I like having it. It's an option, but not a priority. For you, it sounds like it's a priority.So, let's hear what you've been working on. \m/


----------



## cemges (Mar 24, 2016)

Drew said:


> No, I don't think you understood me.
> 
> If you don't think people use trems to the fullest extent of their ability, then to me, that doesn't sound like an opportunity to complain about other guitarists. If I were you, I would see that as an _opportunity_ to work on your own trem work to differentiate yourself from other guitarists. Are you doing that? What kind of new and different stuff have you been working on? Do you have any videos of what you consider "meaningful" use of the trem that you've done?
> 
> ...



Why do I have to do the video? I did a contribution by posting one interesting use of it and expect others. Now I am looking to videos other found. Sorry to not have original content on this, but I don't see why it is necessary, I am not trying to show off.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 24, 2016)

cemges said:


> Sorry to not have original content on this, but I don't see why it is necessary, I am not trying to show off.



You've insulted trem users, even well respected ones like Vai and Beck, in an effort to make yourself look better (e.g., their usage of the trem isn't up to your super high standards, so therefore you're better than them). That's a logical fallacy that won't go over very well most anywhere.

So what people are saying is, if you're so great, put up or shut up. If you're not that great a trem user yourself, well, then perhaps you'd like some cheese with your whine...


----------



## Drew (Mar 24, 2016)

cemges said:


> Why do I have to do the video? I did a contribution by posting one interesting use of it and expect others. Now I am looking to videos other found. Sorry to not have original content on this, but I don't see why it is necessary, I am not trying to show off.



Ok, maybe I'm still not saying this right. 

I'm not saying "you don't have a right to say anything unless you have a video to back it up,"exactly. Rather, I'm saying if you think trem technique is somewhat underdeveloped in the modern electric guitar world, then rather than just complaining about that, I'd think it would bve a golden opportnity for YOU to try to step up and develop what you consider more advanced trem techniques. If there's a gap there, if you can fill it then you'll differentiate yourself as a player. Look at EVH - he had a lot more going for him than this, but *everyone* knows who he is, and associates him with his previously-unheard-of tapping technique. If you think current trem use is pretty meaningless, then doing something you consider "meaningful" with it would be a pretty good way to make a name for yourself as a player. 

Anyone can talk down about what they see as weaknesses in other players over the internet. But, the ones you want to pay attention to are the ones who make the same observation, but respond constructively and bring something NEW to the table. 

Do that. And if you then happen to record a video of you doing something truly groundbreaking with your trem, then a whole bunch of people are going to sit up, listen, and take notice, FAST.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 24, 2016)

Old Joke said:


> Q: How many guitarists does it take to use a whammy bar?
> A: 13, one to dive bomb, four to point at that one and say they could have done it "better," four to stand around and say how "uncreative whammy bar use is," because their favourite guitarist plays a hardtail, and four to complain about how "the first guy lacks creativity, the next four are jealous, and the last four are closed-minded."



I guess this thread comes down to "which of the above are you?"


----------



## cemges (Mar 24, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I guess this thread comes down to "which of the above are you?"



Does this have an origin story


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 24, 2016)

I think its ironic how meaningless the word "meaningful" is when discussing subjective things. For example, I'm going to change the title of this thread to something slightly different but arguably comparable:

"How many guitarists actually use 24 fret necks in any meaningful way?"

My response to this would have been the following:

"_Myself. A few years ago I parted out an RG7420. The 24 fret neck was off the guitar body and I'm thankful it was because I needed a weapon. First, I want to say I will go the extra mile NOT to kill most animals. I mean this literally and figuratively. However, this does not apply to bark scorpions that attack me in my room. So like I said, I quickly needed a weapon and the RG7420 neck was my best option. Battle ensued. With a few well aimed jabs, I came out the victor. The neck was not damaged because my jabs were will aimed. I later sold the neck for a slight profit. So at least one guitarist, myself, actually uses 24 fret necks in a meaningful way. _" My response would have been valid in every way. 

As for tremolo use, I have a great example. The guitarist does not use the tremolo out of preference, but rather as a musical solution to a musical problem. I am not going to share it though. After all, the only thing a floating bridge does is raise and lower the pitch of the strings. If you can not appreciate it that reason alone, I can not offer anything that will sway anyone's opinion.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think a perfect example of how you can arrive at the same sonic idea via different ways is Cacophony/Becker/Friedman:

JB used his trem to slide into notes and for his "non-traditional" legato runs. Whereas, Marty used out of scale notes bent into scale for the same purpose. I also think Marty's 90 degree angled wrist is actually a tremolo.



And more from the trem master:


And if you don't know who Mattias is, you should:


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 25, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> I think its ironic how meaningless the word "meaningful" is when discussing subjective things.



Or feel, emotional, passion etc Its the dumbest way of criticising something you don't like or understand since there is no way of clearly defining what "playing music with feel" is. Always reminds me of this scene in Peep Show:


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Somewhere out there on the internets, do you think someone has posted a "how many violinists use pizzicato glissandi in a meaningful way" thread?


----------



## cemges (Mar 26, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> I think its ironic how meaningless the word "meaningful" is when discussing subjective things. For example, I'm going to change the title of this thread to something slightly different but arguably comparable:
> 
> "How many guitarists actually use 24 fret necks in any meaningful way?"
> 
> ...



1. Great relevance
2. Great contribution
3. Great point
10/10 would read again


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 1, 2016)

Michael Lee Firkins. Mattias Eklundh.

Thread should have started and ended with these two names.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 8, 2016)

This isn't exactly ground breaking, but you wouldn't be able to recreate a lot of this without a floating trem. It's a rather beautiful piece of music that would be missing something if it wasn't for the very subtle trem work


----------

